# Jiggen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus auf Fehmarn



## Cruxerbert (20. September 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ein paar Angelkollegen und ich sind anfang Oktober auf Fehmarn unterwegs. Wir haben schon viele schöne Stunden/Tage auf der MS Südwind verbracht. Auch dieses mal sind zwei Ausfahrten geplant. An einem Tag hätten wir dann noch die Gelegenheit nach ca. 15 - 16 Uhr (Ankunft des Kutters) den Rest des Tages zu nutzen, um vom Land auf Dorsch zu Jiggen oder eventuell auf Meerforellen zu Blinkern. Wir wollten so von ca. 16:00 Uhr bis ca. 22 - 23 Uhr unser Glück versuchen, um soviel wie möglich angeln zu können. Ich hatte für uns unter anderem die Südmole (Hafenausgang) und Südstrand ins Auge gefasst. Sollen angeblich nur 30 Meter bis zur Fahrrinne der Hafenausfahrt sein. Kennt jemand diese Stelle und hat dort mal Erfahrung mit unserer Methode gesammelt? #c  Kann uns jemand andere Stellen empfehlen (z.B. Staberhuk, Staberndorf, Katharinenhof etc..) um zu jiggen (mit kleinen Twistern und Gufi´s) Südmole käme eh erst in Betracht, wenn es schon dunkel ist aber davor wollten wir auch ein paar andere Stellen ausprobieren. Über jeden Tipp und jeden Hinweis wären wir sehr dankbar.

Gruß


----------



## Cruxerbert (21. September 2006)

*AW: Jiggen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus auf Fehmarn*

Hat denn keiner Infos für uns...


----------



## Mefospezialist (21. September 2006)

*AW: Jiggen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus auf Fehmarn*

Ja von der Mole am Südstrand an der Hafenausfahrt kann man sehr gut auf Dorsche Spinnen und Jiggen. Gejiggt habe ich zwar noch nicht aber ich habe dort sehr gut mit kleinen Gummifischen so um die 5-7cm in Orange gefangen. Auch mit dem HD-Pilk von Falkfisch hatte ich gute Dorsche fangen können. 
In der Dämmerungsphase war fast jeder Wurf ein Treffer!
Es waren zum Teil gute Küchendorsche bis 50cm dabei.

Ihr geht einfach an der Mole entlang bis ihr am Strand Südstrand steht. Wenn ihr dann über die Mole schaut seht ihr zu eurer linken eine grüne Tonne die fast direkt an der Mole dran ist (ca. 20m entfernt) und zu eurer rechten eine Tonne die etwas weiter draussen liegt. Zwischen den beiden und nach links weiter habe ich die ganzen Dorsche gefangen. 
Davor richtung Binnensee kein einzigen Biss!


----------



## Cruxerbert (21. September 2006)

*AW: Jiggen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus auf Fehmarn*

He Mefospezialist vielen Dank für deinen Tipp. #6 Da wir schon oft mit der MS Südwind aus dem Hafen ausgelaufen und wieder eingelaufen sind, habe ich mir nämlich schon so etwas gedacht.
Wir haben teilweise richtige Schwärme dort erkenne könne.  
Wir planen nämlich die Südmole erst zu begehen, wenn es dämmert oder schon dunkel ist. Kennst du noch andere Stellen, die in der nähe sind. (z.B. Staberhuk, Staberndorf oder Katharinenhof) Da wir alle nicht über geeignete Wathosen verfügen, sollten es schon stellen sein, die vom Ufer aus gut zu befischen sind. 

Nochmals danke für deinen Tipp und werde auf jeden Fall berichten, wo wir waren und was wir gefangen haben. Vielleicht sogar mit Bildern.#h


----------



## Mefospezialist (21. September 2006)

*AW: Jiggen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus auf Fehmarn*

Ja es gibt noch eine Stelle zum Jiggen vom Ufer aus und zwar die Mole vom Binnensee Großenbrode da ist das Wasser auch schon tief in Wurfweite. Dort hab ich mit kleinen Twistern von Profibl. gute Plattfische fangen können. Größere Gummis oder Pilker dann auf Dorsch.
Ansonsten gibts zum Spinnfischen auf Fehmarn nur ein Strand für mich. Da kann man zwar nicht Jiggen oder ähnliches doch mit Blinkern ist man dort mehr als gut aufgehoben.
Das ist der Strand KATHARINENHOF.
Ich hatte da schon Abende wo wirklich jeder Wurf ein Treffer war! Und auch richtig gute Dorsche sind immer wieder dabei. Mein größter vor zwei Jahren 74cm!
Aber wenn ihr auf dem Parkplatz parkt dann lauft auf dem kleinen Weg über den Acker oben entlang bis ihr den anderen Feldweg der vom Ferienhof Liesenberg runtergeht kreuzt. Dann geht genau gerade am Strand runter und stellt euch dort ins Wasser! Ihr braucht auch nicht mehr umherwaten, denn das ist mit Abstand der beste Platz. Selbst vorne auf dem Huk habe ich bei weitem nicht so gut gefangen wie dort!


----------



## Cruxerbert (21. September 2006)

*AW: Jiggen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus auf Fehmarn*

Super vielen Dank Mefospezialist. Für unsere Kutterausfahrten könne wir nur hoffen, dass uns der Wind keinen Strich durch die Richtung macht. Jetzt hätten wir ja ein paar Alternativen. Aber von der Tageszeit her ist es wahrscheinlich in der Dämmerung und nachts am Besten oder? Staberhuk ist nicht zu empfehlen?

Nochmals Danke.|wavey:


----------



## Mefospezialist (21. September 2006)

*AW: Jiggen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus auf Fehmarn*

Ja in der Dämmerung und Nachts ist es am besten. Wenn wirkliches Sauwetter ist dann eventuell auch schon am Tage bzw. Nachmittags. Ja zu Staberhuk kann ich Dir nichts sagen, ich war bis jetzt immer nur in Katharinenhof, stopp sonst Lüge ich. 1x war ich auch in Staberhuk aber hab dort an einem Abend nur zwei Dorsche gefangen die mir auch viel zu klein waren und ausserdem ist mir der Weg einfach zu weit.
Beim Essen gehen mach ich das ja auch immer so. Wenns irgendwo richtig gut schmeckt, warum was anderes ausprobieren?  

Ausnahme ist für mich die Meerforellenfischerei, da probier ich viele verschiedene und auch neue Stellen aus, denn beim Meerforellenangeln gehts mir nicht nur um die Fische an sich sondern auch um das Naturerlebnis!

Dorsche gehe ich fangen um etwas für die Pfanne zu haben! 

Meerforellen unter 55cm werden von mir grundsätzlich zurückgesetzt. Das ist sozusagen mein persönliches Schonmaß!

Und noch eines ich habe in den letzten 3 Jahren ein derartigen Haß gegen die Stellnetzfischer die schwarz fischen entwickelt das mir lieber nie einer vor die Füße laufen sollte!

Ich habe letztes Jahr eine Meerforelle von 79cm aus so einem Netz geholt die schon so langsam am verwesen war. Und da denke ich immer nur, so die geht dir schon mal nicht an dein Köder! 

Kommt gleich noch ne PN von mir.


----------



## Palerado (27. September 2006)

*AW: Jiggen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus auf Fehmarn*

Ich will das nächste Woche auch mal ausprobieren.

Allerdings fahren wir zum Brandungsangeln nach fehmarn. Ich werde aber bestimmt die Zeit finden auch mal den ein oder anderen Kunstköder vom Ufer aus zu werfen (habe keine Wathose). Bin mal gespannt ob das klappt.
Habe aus den letzten Jahren noch ein paar leichte Pilker und Blinker. Irgendwas wird da schon hinhauen.


----------



## Cruxerbert (28. September 2006)

*AW: Jiggen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus auf Fehmarn*

Bin auch sehr gespannt, wie es bei uns laufen wird.

Bei der momentan noch recht hohen Wassertemp. :c (17°C),

mach ich mir aber jetzt schon keine großen Hoffnungen mehr. Wir sind zwar erst übernächstes WE auf Fehmarn, aber auf den Kuttern werden ja auch noch keine Dickdorsche gefangen, weil die einfach noch nicht da sind und es noch zu warm ist. Die Leo´s und Mitteldorsche werden auch noch nicht nah am Land sein, (hoffentlich Abends wenn es was kühler wird) da es einfach noch zu warm ist. Kann ja keiner ahnen, wenn man für Anfang Oktober bucht, das es teilweise noch gut über 20°C Lufttemp. und 17°C Wassertemp. ist. Naja wie gesagt noch 1,5 Wochen, vielleicht tut sich ja noch was.#c |kopfkrat  Mein Tipp ist tagsüber aufm Kudde jeder so um die 3 maßige Dorsche pro Tag und nachmittags, abends und nachst vom Ufer (ohne Wathose) wahrscheinlich nichts oder auf ganz kleine Twister irgend was ganz Kleines. :c  Naja nicht so pessimistisch wird schon irgendwas gehen und wenn nicht, egal wir sind an der See - frische Luft und wir werden viel Spaß haben und viel lachen.

Gruß

René


----------



## Fischbox (28. September 2006)

*AW: Jiggen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus auf Fehmarn*

Habt ihr schon mal dran gedacht, dass ihr euch eventuell ein oder zwei Kleinboot(e) mietet. Ich kann Euch nur wärmstens empfehlen bei gutem Wetter (max. 4 Bft) das zu machen, denn Bootsangeln ist 17mal so genial wie die Fischerei vom Kutter aus. Ich hab das einmal probiert und seitdem hat mich kein Kutter bei Bootswetter mehr gesehen. 


Angelzeit von 7 bis 18 Uhr
Kurze Anfahrtswege
Möglichlichkeit zu schleppen
eine Rute in der Abdrifft mit Naturköder und in der Andrift die Pilke
eigener Käpt'n
....

...es ist einfach genial#6

Ein Versuch wäre das bestimmt wert:m


----------



## Cruxerbert (28. September 2006)

*AW: Jiggen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus auf Fehmarn*

Hallo Fischbox,

klar haben wir daran gedacht und werden das in Zukunft auch mal ausprobieren. Gebucht haben wir aber jetzt 2 mal MS Südwind und die restliche Zeit vom Ufer aus (höchst wahrscheinlich Südmole und Katharinenhof). Hab das meinen Kollegen auch schon vorgeschlagen und sie waren auch dafür, dass man das mal probieren sollte. Leider kennen wir keine Fanggründe und wissen nicht, wo wir nach fisch suchen sollen.|kopfkrat  Die Ostsee ist ja so groß.  Ich denke aber schon, dass der Kutter nicht so ideal ist, haben wir ja schon oft genug mitgemacht. Aber uns bleibt für diese Tour leider keine andere Möglichkeit. Für die zwei drei Mal im Jahr die wir oben sind, lohnt sich auch ein Belly Boot nicht. Wir haben uns schon mal schlau gemacht. Ein Boot mit AB (5PS da kein Führerschein), Echolot, GPS usw. für 20 € pro Person und Tag. Man könnte ja dann noch zwei oder drei 10 Literkanister mitnehmen und wäre dann auch für größere Strecken gerüstet. Problem wie gesagt wo hin und vor allem wo Fische finden bei nur zwei bis drei Angeltagen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (28. September 2006)

*AW: Jiggen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus auf Fehmarn*

#h 





Cruxerbert schrieb:


> Hallo Fischbox,
> 
> klar haben wir daran gedacht und werden das in Zukunft auch mal ausprobieren. Gebucht haben wir aber jetzt 2 mal MS Südwind und die restliche Zeit vom Ufer aus (höchst wahrscheinlich Südmole und Katharinenhof). Hab das meinen Kollegen auch schon vorgeschlagen und sie waren auch dafür, dass man das mal probieren sollte. Leider kennen wir keine Fanggründe und wissen nicht, wo wir nach fisch suchen sollen.|kopfkrat Die Ostsee ist ja so groß.  Ich denke aber schon, dass der Kutter nicht so ideal ist, haben wir ja schon oft genug mitgemacht. Aber uns bleibt für diese Tour leider keine andere Möglichkeit. Für die zwei drei Mal im Jahr die wir oben sind, lohnt sich auch ein Belly Boot nicht. Wir haben uns schon mal schlau gemacht. Ein Boot mit AB (5PS da kein Führerschein), Echolot, GPS usw. für 20 € pro Person und Tag. Man könnte ja dann noch zwei oder drei 10 Literkanister mitnehmen und wäre dann auch für größere Strecken gerüstet. Problem wie gesagt wo hin und vor allem wo Fische finden bei nur zwei bis drei Angeltagen?


#h hallo,falls du dir mal ein boot mieten solltest studiere einfach die seekarte um fehmarn und schon hast du ein par stellen wo man dorsche fangen kann.dann gibt es noch die fz.kutter und küste mit vielen tipps.viele grüße vom ostseeangler.bin mit boot am 11,12,13 auf fehmarn mal sehen was geht.:v


----------



## goeddoek (28. September 2006)

*AW: Jiggen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus auf Fehmarn*



Cruxerbert schrieb:


> Problem wie gesagt wo hin und vor allem wo Fische finden bei nur zwei bis drei Angeltagen?




Wofür gibt's das Anglerboard #c :q :q :q 

Wenn Du hier nicht fündig wirst, wo dann ? 

Schau doch mal, ob Du über die Suche die nötigen Infos erhältst- wenn nicht,mach doch einfach einen neuen Trööt mit deinen Fragen auf.

Oder - geh auf die Mitgliederkarte > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/membermap.php und schickt fleissig PNs mit deinen Fragen > dafür ist doch das beste Board der Welt #6 #6


----------



## Cruxerbert (29. September 2006)

*AW: Jiggen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus auf Fehmarn*

#h Hallo Goeddoek,

danke für deine Anregungen. Ist mir schon klar, dass ich sicherlich fündig werde. 
|sagnix 
Wie du den vorherigen Posts entnehmen kannst, werden wir diese Jahr nicht mit einem Boot rausfahren, sondern unser Glück, neben der Kutterangelei, vom Ufer aus versuchen. Sobald es aktuell wird, werde ich auch sicherlich die Suchfunktion benutzten und mich durch die abertausenden Threads wühlen.
#g 
Meine Frage war mehr eine rhetorische Frage. #h #h 
Alle meine Fragen wurden schon von Mefospezialist ausführlich und sehr gut in PN und Postings beantwortet. #6 
Freu mich schon auf unsere Tour und schmiede schon Pläne für die Nächste. 
#: 
(Vielleicht mit Boot) 

|laola: 

Mann Smileys sind schon was feines. #t #v


----------



## goeddoek (29. September 2006)

*AW: Jiggen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus auf Fehmarn*

Moin Cruxerbert #h 

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, wir schreiben aneinander vorbei #c 


Meine Antwort bezog sich darauf, dass Du nach dem Kutterangeln auf Dorsch - vielleicht sogar Mefo - Spinnfischen willst.

Gebe zu, dass das wohl nicht ganz eindeutig formuliert war  

Was ich meinte ist: die von Mefospezialist angegebenen Stellen sind sich gut. Ich würde aber jetzt noch keine Voraussage für den Zeitpunkt deines Urlaubs treffen können.

Deswegen kurz vorher Mefospezialist oder Nordlicht z.B. auf Fehmarn anfunken- mailen und kurz absprechen, welcher Ort fürs aktueller Wetter am besten ist.

Fairplay auf Fehmarn ist da sicherlich auch ein guter Ansprechpartner


----------



## Stokker (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Jiggen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus auf Fehmarn*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mal dran gedacht, dass ihr euch eventuell ein oder zwei Kleinboot(e) mietet. Ich kann Euch nur wärmstens empfehlen bei gutem Wetter (max. 4 Bft) das zu machen, denn Bootsangeln ist 17mal so genial wie die Fischerei vom Kutter aus. Ich hab das einmal probiert und seitdem hat mich kein Kutter bei Bootswetter mehr gesehen.
> 
> Angelzeit von 7 bis 18 Uhr
> Kurze Anfahrtswege
> ...


----------



## Forellenhunter (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Jiggen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus auf Fehmarn*

Und wenn alles gut läuft beim "vomkleinbootangeln", kommt sowas bei raus:
http://img142.*ih.us/img142/4963/dorschefehmarnjr3.jpg

Grüße
FH


----------



## Cruxerbert (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Jiggen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus auf Fehmarn*

Hallo,

klar stell ich mir das super vor, vom Kleinboot aus zu fischen nur leider haben wir nun mal für den Kutter gebucht. Beim nächsten mal wer weis. 
Da fällt mir gerade ein, dass ich eben den Seewetterbericht gelesen haben und es ja sehr windig werden soll, am Wochenende. :v Also wäre es wahrscheinlich mit nem Kleinboot eh *******. Soll so 6 bis 7 bft werden. Doppelt *******. Ich hasse viel Wind und starke Drift. Da muß man dann wieder über 100 Gramm gehen ----- echt zum kotzen. Ich habe es nur einmal erleben dürfen, das die Ostsee spiegelglatt war und bei dieser Tour habe ich auch am meisten und die dicksten gefangen. Mir ist gerade schon wieder die Lust vergangen überhaupt zu fahren. Erst ist es total heiß, auch im Oktober noch und nun kommt auch noch der fucking Wind dazu. Ich hasse es. Naja immerhin kommt der Wind aus Süd und da wir ja auch Nachmittags und Abends bis Nachts von der Südmole aus angeln, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass das Wasser da schön viele Nährstoffe anspühlt und sich viel Fisch dort tummelt, um zu fressen. Lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## Cruxerbert (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Jiggen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus auf Fehmarn*

|peinlich 

Ups, warum hab ich meine vorherigen Post nur zweimal abgefeuert??????|kopfkrat 

Egal


Ich habe mal ein paar Fragen an alle Fehmarn - Einwohner   und an alle, die aktuell auf Fehmarn angeln. Wie sieht es momentan mit den Fängen aus und vorallem wie sieht es mit der Südmole und dem Südstrand aus? Wie sieht es mit dem Wetter fürs Wochenende aus (Wind, Wellen, Drift etc..)? Haben sich mittlerweile die Dickdorsche eingefunden, oder ist das Wasser immer noch zu warm? Wie sehen die Fänge momentan vom Kutter aus? Hoffe Ihr Profis könnt uns Landeiern einen Status Quo geben, wie unsere Aussichten fürs Wochenende sind.  

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß

René


----------



## Truttafriend (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Jiggen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus auf Fehmarn*



Cruxerbert schrieb:


> |peinlich
> 
> Ups, warum hab ich meine vorherigen Post nur zweimal abgefeuert??????|kopfkrat



Wahrscheinlich "einen Schritt zurück" im Browser geklickt. Macht aber wirklich nix #h

Ich nehm mal ein Posting raus...


----------



## Cruxerbert (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Jiggen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus auf Fehmarn*

Wir sind wieder aus Fehmarn zurück und hier mein kleiner Bericht. Wie es vom Kutter aus war, könnt ihr unter "Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen lesen". Vom Ufer aus war ein Angeln nicht möglich, da der Wind so dermaßen stark war und es einfach zum #q war - unmöglich zum angeln. Wenn ich bedenke, dass der Wind nun wieder bei 0 - 2 ist, könnte ich echt kotzen. Naja ist ja immer so.....:r  Das war auch schon mein Bericht.


----------



## sunny (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Jiggen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus auf Fehmarn*

Du hast wettertechnisch aber auch ne sch... Woche erwischt #d . Vielleicht hast'e ja die Möglichkeit noch mal hochzufahren. Kann ja nur besser werden


----------



## Cruxerbert (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Jiggen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus auf Fehmarn*

Tja Sunny, 

sitze in meinem Büro und hab mir eben aktuelle Winddaten angeguckt und 0 - 3 hat es momentan. Echt zum Würgen. |evil: 
Und die 37 Mio hab ich auch nicht geholt. |kopfkrat 
Ja klar fahren wir bald wieder, aber erst Mitte März.


----------



## Stokker (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Jiggen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus auf Fehmarn*

...ich brauche keine Millionen, ich brauch kein`Pfennig zum Glück.

Das Singen der straffen Schnur ,
ist für mich Musik, Musik, Musik...


----------



## Cruxerbert (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Jiggen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus auf Fehmarn*

#c  Ach ja und die Schnur schnitzt du dir dann aus Baumrinde oder wie????  #6  |wavey: :m ;+ :q 

Ne 37 Mio wäre wahrscheinlich echt ein bisschen zuviel, nur soviel Geld, dass man nicht mehr arbeiten muss und sich fast alles leisten kann und dann natürlich auch die Zeit hat, seinem Lieblingshobby mal intensiv nachzugehen. 

Gruß

René

Aber ist ja off Topic |bla:


----------



## goeddoek (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Jiggen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus auf Fehmarn*



Stokker schrieb:


> ...ich brauche keine Millionen, ich brauch kein`Pfennig zum Glück.
> 
> Das Singen der straffen Schnur ,
> ist für mich Musik, Musik, Musik...




|muahah:  

Sauber, Chris #h #6 #6 #6


----------

